# Hustler Raptor, Flip Up & SD mowers in general



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

Here are two videos that may be helpful to those individuals that own a Hustler Raptor, Raptor Flip Up or Raptor SD mower especially if yours is still under warranty.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QemXkJz3HNg[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyJ88xu13z0[/ame]


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Yardman,

Thanks for the videos. Very useful information for Hustler raptor owners.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

Well good! 

I'm glad that these videos could help at least someone out there because I know it's helped me.


----------

